# What's in a name?



## RussFairfield (Aug 9, 2009)

I wince every time I read a message where someone referrs to the tip of a ballpoint pen as the "nib".


----------



## KenV (Aug 9, 2009)

In the detailed jargon of fountain pens it may not be precise, but it does meet the definition in the Noah Websters book (sucessor publication) of "3 : a small pointed or projecting part"

And most understand that it is the pointy part that writes.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 9, 2009)

What do you call the part the nib/writing point protrudes from on Ballpoint and Rollerball pens?


----------



## Rmartin (Aug 9, 2009)

Several years ago I asked a question about the various sizes of brass tubes for pen making. This simple question spiraled out of control about the use of the word "tube".

I hope this goes discusion goes better.


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 9, 2009)

We have a strange and wonderful language. I am asking because I have never heard the word "nib" used for anything other than the writing tip of a fountain pen.   It just seems strange to hear the word "nib" associated with a ballPOINT pen.  I have never heard of a ballnib pen.  With that dictionary definition a No2 lead pencil could also have a "nib".  I have never heard of that either.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 9, 2009)

You wouldn't BELIEVE how many comments I am avoiding on this.

Of course, when I was in school, they were  relatively new and referred to simply as "ballpoints".


----------



## bitshird (Aug 9, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> You wouldn't BELIEVE how many comments I am avoiding on this.
> 
> Of course, when I was in school, they were  relatively new and referred to simply as "ballpoints".



"ballpoints' On clay tablets ???


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 9, 2009)

Heavens no!!!

We had paper and it still had twigs in it, so we knew it came from trees!!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 9, 2009)

Seriously what should you call the metal cone shaped thing that we press into the tube of a wood or Acrylic pen where the writing end of the ballpoint or rollerball refill comes out?


----------



## Rmartin (Aug 9, 2009)

RussFairfield said:


> It just seems strange to hear the word "nib" associated with a ballPOINT pen.


 
Every pen kit instruction sheet from all the major suppilers calls the lower piece which the ballpoint extends from a nib.

As a golfer, I have trouble calling my driver a metal wood.:biggrin:


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 10, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Seriously what should you call the metal cone shaped thing that we press into the tube of a wood or Acrylic pen where the writing end of the ballpoint or rollerball refill comes out?



A nib. http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/nib


----------



## leehljp (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to International and Colloquial usage. 

Fifty seven years ago, I began my education in a small country school (no kindergarten) in MS (currently 50th in education in the US). My 1st - 3rd grade teacher taught me "catalogue", "grey", "million" - being 1,000,000,000, etc because she was educated in England! When I moved "up" to larger school in the 5th grade I had some problems with spelling and math!

There is no single standard! 

Japan:
Pascon = personal computer
aircon = air conditioner
Telebi = Television
. . . on and on and on
Not a battle worth fighting! :redface:


----------



## penmaker56 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have always called it a nose cone. As a pen collector for many years, the second you say "nib," I instinctively think and assume, fountain pen. I have never heard of the point of a ballpoint pen called a nib, in the pen trade, only here.


----------



## penhead (Aug 10, 2009)

Personally, I call the little roller thingy at the end of a 'ballpoint pen' the 'roller ball'.


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 10, 2009)

penmaker56 said:


> As a pen collector for many years, the second you say "nib," I instinctively think and assume, fountain pen. I have never heard of the point of a ballpoint pen called a nib, in the pen trade, only here.



This has been my definition for 70 years. That's why I said what I did.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 10, 2009)

RussFairfield said:


> We have a strange and wonderful language. I am asking because I have never heard the word "nib" used for anything other than the writing tip of a fountain pen. It just seems strange to hear the word "nib" associated with a ballPOINT pen. I have never heard of a ballnib pen. With that dictionary definition a No2 lead pencil could also have a "nib". I have never heard of that either.


 
Some of the pen assembly instructions refer to the "cap end" and the "nib end."  I agree that "nib" has a more precise meaning when referring to fountain pens, but it's not incorrect to use it with respect to ballpoint or rollerball pens.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 10, 2009)

"Nosecone" sounds good.

Has anyone else heard this usage??
(I have not)


----------



## KenV (Aug 10, 2009)

I think of missles with the term "nose cone" -- on the other hand, some of the pen designs do have lower tips more shaped like nose cones --  The pencil from PSI that uses the 2 mm leads comes to mind.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 10, 2009)

I found three definitions related to pens:

1) the writing point of a pen. (could include ballpoints)
2) the part of the quill, dip pen, or fountain pen that comes in contact with the paper to transfer ink.
3) the iridium ball on the tip of a fountain pen. (the remaining portion being called the point)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 10, 2009)

I used to help out my dad with a sideline business that included buying bulk pen
parts, and the 'nosecone' (good word!) was always called a nib on the order
form.. that was 40 years ago ,I don't know if it has changed. 

Then again, this was the same company that referred to the whole category
of pen parts as 'findings', which someone else posted that they had never
heard of. Perhaps these are something regional? Or just within certain parts of
various trades?


----------



## leehljp (Aug 10, 2009)

Etymology: _the study of the origin of words and the way in which their meanings have changed throughout history.
• the origin of a word and the historical development of its meaning._

It is should not be a matter of abuse or misuse to call the "nose cone" of a ball pen a "nib" per se. 

"Nib" has apparently been around for at least a three centuries (or more) and was the pointed end that does the transfer of ink.

Ball pens, which for all practical purposes, started with Biro in the late 1930's. Then as ball/rollerball pens began their development and changes came about, some of the words from "fountain" pens apparently were borrowed or brought over. That is not a misuse of words transferred over any more than "fountain" is a misuse in "Fountain Pens."

If one is willing to use the word "fountain" in a pen that is not a fountain, then the acceptance of the pointy end piece as a "nib" should become moot. A fountain pen is called that because the "fountain" is the reservoir from which the ink flows to the nib. Even then, it is a stretch to call a fountain pen a "fountain" pen, but of course we do. 

Etymology: The study of (word) changes.
Aging in humans: Hating the change and fighting to hold on to (the meanings and values of) our youth! :biggrin:


----------



## Dan_F (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, just to make things more confusinger , in dip pen parlance, the pointy thing is called the "pen", and the wooden part is the "pen holder".

Perhaps we should go back to Lou's "nips" to avoid confusion all together. 

Dan


----------

